

PlayPozz makes any game educational - jamesntoy
http://www.playpozz.com/

======
jamesntoy
PlayPozz launches today! Solo non-technical founder and YC W13 reject, but
rolled with it. Would love to know what everyone thinks.

------
ludicast
I think it's a fantastic idea, congrats. My son is 1.5 yrs and loves playing
with the ipad, though I am careful he doesn't use it as a tv. when he puts on
another .5 yrs I'll definitely use your app.

~~~
jamesntoy
I'm really glad you like it, and thanks so much for your feedback! Much
appreciated!

